# Unable to print with Lexmark X5470



## dennylin93 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to get the right configuration for a Lexmark X5470 printer that can't print.

/etc/devfs.conf

```
perm    /dev/ulpt0      0664
```

/etc/group

```
daemon:*:1:daemon,root,dennylin93
```

/etc/printcap

```
lp|Lexmark|X5470|Lexmark X5470:\
        :lp=/dev/ulpt0:\
        :sh:sd=/var/spool/lpd/lp:\
        :af=/var/spool/printer/Lexmark5400Series.ppd:\
        :if=/usr/local/bin/foomatic-rip:\
        :lf=/var/log/lpd-errs:
```


```
# ll /var/spool/lpd
total 2
drwxrwxr-x  2 daemon  daemon  512 Jul 30 13:01 lp/
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
lpd_enable="YES"
```


/var/log/lpd-errs

```
foomatic-rip version 4.0.1.208 running...
called with arguments: '-w132', '-l66', '-i0', '-n', 'dennylin93', '-h', 'example.com', '/var/spool/printer/Lexmark5400Series.ppd'
Parsing PPD file ... 
Added option PageSize
Added option ImageableArea
Added option PaperDimension
Added option MediaType
Added option PrintQuality
Added option ColorModel
Added option Sharpening
Added option Mirror
Added option LastPageFirst
Added option Font
```

I tried to print with `$ lptest | lpr` and `$ lpr -P Lexmark test.ps`.

Right now I have no idea why it won't print, so I was wondering if anyone could help me. Thanks.

Update: The PDD file is attached.


----------

